

Get Ready for Limitless Domain Names  - wave
http://www.inquisitr.com/1286/get-ready-for-limitless-domain-names/

======
PieSquared
Perhaps the title should be "Get Ready for Limitless Domain Names! ...Assuming
You Have Limitless Cash"?

$100,000 to half a million per name, says the article. Yeah, I'm not getting
one of those any time soon.

~~~
rrival
100k to 500k per TLD, not name, right?

~~~
silentbicycle
Correct, for custom toplevel domains.

------
Hexstream
I suggest we call them _vanity TLDs_.

(I Googled it and it returned results. I thought I was being original :().

